

All Djangocon US Videos 2012 - jnoller
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0QM1wfr-MYzocgVBNgPuooMjt-Pupbki&feature=view_all

======
jnoller
Torrent Information: <https://gist.github.com/3848238>

